# Traffic on M50 going to the Airport



## pussycat (15 Jan 2007)

Hi 

I am traveling on thursday flight is at 11. Was planning to leave at 7 is that enough time? Does the traffic be really bad at this time on the m50 i am coming from ballyfermot and usually go through palmerstown onto the dual carraige way.


----------



## pussycat (15 Jan 2007)

sorry should have said 7 in the morning


----------



## polo9n (15 Jan 2007)

traffic will be getting heavy after 7, providing ur flight @ 11am, its better to arrive at the airport early. so i think leaving @ 7 is a safe option.


----------



## DirtyH2O (15 Jan 2007)

I used to get a taxi most Monday's to the airport from Sarsfield Road via M50 and it would take around thirty minutes give or take ten either way. You can add up to another thirty minutes for parking. I would be travelling there around seven or eight each morning.


----------



## Guest111 (15 Jan 2007)

pussycat said:


> Hi
> 
> I am traveling on thursday flight is at 11. Was planning to leave at 7 is that enough time? Does the traffic be really bad at this time on the m50 i am coming from ballyfermot and usually go through palmerstown onto the dual carraige way.


 
If it's any help I dropped my parents to the airport today for an 11am flight. I was supposed to pick them up at 8.30 but was 15 minutes late. Terenure to Airport via the M50, left at 8.45 and was putting their bags on a trolley at 9.25. Better to be early than late but leaving at 7 is a bit extreme.


----------



## Z100 (15 Jan 2007)

Andy Doof said:


> Better to be early than late but leaving at 7 is a bit extreme.


 
Would agree with that. I've had a bunch of early flights in the last few months and was always terrified I'd get stuck on the M50, but was usually in the airport two hours too early! I would have thought leaving at 8 should still have you there in plenty of time, but I completely understand why you want to cover all eventualities!


----------



## Carpenter (15 Jan 2007)

But you also need to factor in delays through accidents etc...


----------



## pussycat (15 Jan 2007)

yes i wanted to leave early aswell because i have to leave my car in the car park and i checked online and it said you have to get a bus aswell from the carpark to the airport and not sure how often those buses are.


----------



## polo9n (15 Jan 2007)

do u mean the quick park facilities? most airport buses run quite frequently i say about every 15 min..in that case u maybe better off leaving at 7am.


----------



## SOM42 (15 Jan 2007)

No need to leave at 7am.  In fairness traffic northbound on the M50 after the toll bridge is never too bad in the mornings. Should take no longer than 20 mins to park and get the bus to the terminal.  I would say that you could leave after 8am and still be in plently of time.  No need to arrive at airport more than 90 mins before departure unless you are flying to USA.  I travel from Palmerstown to airport regularly at this time and never have much problems.


----------



## macnas (15 Jan 2007)

Is traffic on the M50 on saturday mornings from  7 am to 8 am much less than on  weekdays?


----------



## macnas (17 Jan 2007)

Is traffic on the M50 on saturday mornings from 7 am to 8 am much less than on weekdays?


----------



## polo9n (17 Jan 2007)

of course..weekday M50=hell, weekend M50=heaven


----------



## macnas (17 Jan 2007)

Thanks for your reply Polo9n.

    About how much time is needed to get from Newlands Cross to Airport on a saturday morning?


----------



## SOM42 (17 Jan 2007)

macnas said:


> About how much time is needed to get from Newlands Cross to Airport on a saturday morning?


 
Between 7am to 8am on a Saturday morning should take about 20 minutes.  Of course you will have to allow a bit longer if you are parking in one of the long term car parks.


----------



## pussycat (19 Jan 2007)

ileft for the airport at half 7 and got there at half 8 flight was at 11. didnt get on the flight till 2oclock aer lingus were not very helpful they were not keeping us informed of what was going on we then got on the flight and was sitting on the runway for another hour the flight was very bad especially landing if the day couldnt get any worse we were waiting an hour and half for our baggage to come out and again nobody at the airport in amsterdam could tell us what was happening or where our baggage was so we lost a whole day didnt get to the hotel till half 8 not a good start to the weekend.


----------

